# Lake of the Woods Ice FIshing



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone had been up to LOW ice fishing lately. Some co workers and myself are looking to head up there in a couple weekends jsut curious to how the bites been?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I'm heading up this weekend. I will post back with an update.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Fishing sucked for pretty much everyone. We caught 7 among 7 guys between saturday and sunday. The big temp change probably had something to do with it. If you go when there is a little more stable weather I beleive you should do better. All fish that were caught were caught on hammered gold gem-in-eyes, capt for one caught on a pink glowing jig on a rattle reel.


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

94NDTA said:


> Fishing sucked for pretty much everyone. We caught 7 among 7 guys between saturday and sunday. The big temp change probably had something to do with it. If you go when there is a little more stable weather I beleive you should do better. All fish that were caught were caught on hammered gold gem-in-eyes, capt for one caught on a pink glowing jig on a rattle reel.


Thanks for the update, i kinda figured this weekend wouldnt be the best with that nastey front moving through


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------

